# VA Medical Versus Medicare



## ClassicRockr (Nov 14, 2014)

I've been using my VA Medical benefits off and on since 1995, when employers started having employees pay for part of the cost for medical insurance. Since I'm not "Serviced-Connected" medical, I have had to pay co-pays for medical and Rx. When I turned 65, this past June, I got Medicare and it's costing us $104 per month. That cost is taken out of my SS Early Retirement monthly. I wanted the Medicare b/c I thought Medicare would be better for me than the VA. There is no VA Hospital near me. 

Anyway, I read online, in very bold letters as well, that Medicare and the VA work completely separately. A Medicare doctor can not prescribe meds from the VA Pharmacy or actually do anything dealing with the VA. And, it's up to the VA doctor a person is seeing, if the doctor will prescribe meds from outside the VA Pharmacy. I had one doctor that did, but that doctor was changed on me and my new doctor won't. 

So, since I'm now paying $104 a month for Medicare, $135 a month for a Supplement to Medicare and $15 a month for a Rx Plan, I see no reason for me to continue using the VA. Thing is, I found out that there are people who continue to use the VA or their Retirement/Pension Medical Insurance, but still pay the $104 (or more) a month for Medicare. My brother only uses the VA and still pays the $104 a month for Medicare. His wife sure doesn't like that. 

What I wonder is.......how many people have a Retirement/Pension Medical Plan and/or VA Medical and use one of them, but still pay for Medicare each month?


----------



## Lon (Nov 14, 2014)

I have Medicare and a supplement for all my health needs and the VA only for my service connected hearing disability wherein they provide Audiology services, hearing aids, batteries.


----------



## oldman (Nov 14, 2014)

I also have Medicare and a supplement. Because I was wounded in action, I had to go to VA for a check-up, or I would lose my disability pay up until about 15 years ago and then they told me that I didn't have to come back anymore. I had to go get checked for diabetes and PTSD, but I am free from the VA now.


----------



## john1948 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm a 100% Service Connected wounded  Veteran , I got Medicare Part B. so I would never have to set foot in a V.A. Hospital again


----------



## drifter (Nov 15, 2014)

I have medicare but dropped my supplement after it went above four hundred a month. I have been using the VA and paying a co-pay. Back in May I was in a VA hospital with pneumonia. I received good care and had no complaints regarding any phase of treatment. Both the doctors and the nurses of all levels were proficient and made me feel I was in good hands. With my lung condition I have also been in civilian hospitals with Medicare. The trappings are better in the civilian hospitals, the lighting was better, but the treatment wasn't. Some people expressed surprise I was treated so well and had no complaints.


----------



## rickary (Nov 15, 2014)

I agree drifter.  I have been treated well by the VA and given every test you can imagine since I first went to them a few months ago.  I just lost my private medical retirement a year and a half ago after I turned 65.  I will continue to use both medicare and VA.  I am getting most of my meds from the VA for an $8 Co-Pay.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 16, 2014)

I think the VA is more like Medicaid than Medicare in that you have to be in a low income situation to use it. I don't think that applies to service connected disabilities but it does to the rest of us. There are very few VA hospitals too so odds are most veterans aren't living close to one.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 5, 2014)

I spoke to a retired man, and Veteran, the other day, who was at my Ortho doctor's office. He told me that he no longer uses the VA medical because of the number of Veterans in their system now. I know that after I fell on my left shoulder in August of last year (2013), I wasn't able to get an MRI until Dec 31. When I told this retired man/Veteran about that, he said "That's what I mean. You shouldn't have to wait almost 4 months to get an MRI, but that's the way the VA is now due to all the Vet's in the system."


----------



## rickary (Dec 8, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> There are very few VA hospitals too so odds are most veterans aren't living close to one.


Yeah that is an advantage I live 40 miles from a VA Hospital and 8 Miles from a VA testing center.  So everything is on times when I need it.  Just lucky how it turned out where you live.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 9, 2014)

I've used the VA pretty much exclusively. I feel I've gotten good care and have no complaints. Because of a service connected disability I don't get charged anything and you can't beat that.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 9, 2014)

My son uses VA as he is an impaired Veteran..  Right now he is an inpatient..  They are saving his life...  No way can I ever complain about the care he gets.. it's been first rate... and I am a nurse... and usually I am a critic.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 9, 2014)

QuickSilver, my best wishes for you sons recovery,


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 9, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> QuickSilver, my best wishes for you sons recovery,



Thank you... we have recently gone through a very bad time.. and it's been very stressful..   I thank God that the VA is there and that we live close enough to a major VA medical facility that my son can be treated there.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 10, 2014)

But, do you also have Medicare B? I got Medicare B when I turned 65 this past June. It cost wife/I $104 per month. Had to take it or I'd get penalized later for not. Since we are now paying monthly for Florida Blue (Supplement to Medicare A & B) and a Humana Rx Plan, we'd be wasting that money if I continued using the VA. My meds from the VA also cost more than my Humana Rx Plan meds will cost. The VA Medical is "ok", but have talked to some Veteran's that have stopped using the VA since getting Medicare and other insurance. 

Also read a news article from a Denver, CO news station saying that the construction on a new VA Hospital there has stopped. Apparently trouble continuing the funding. Article said that a couple of other new VA Hospitals are running into the same problem.



Josiah09 said:


> I've used the VA pretty much exclusively. I feel I've gotten good care and have no complaints. Because of a service connected disability I don't get charged anything and you can't beat that.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 10, 2014)

I use the VA for prescript drugs. I have medicare A and B and a supplement


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 10, 2014)

How do you do that when only a VA doctor can prescribe meds to the VA Pharmacy? From what I knew, the VA Pharmacy can not accept prescriptions from an "outside the VA" doctor. 

My four prescription meds cost me $27 each for a 90 supply. With my Humana Rx Plan, I will get three of my prescriptions for a total of $23 for a 90 supply and my forth prescription I will get a 30-day supply for free from a local grocery store. So, instead of paying $108 every 90 days for all of my prescriptions, I will only be paying $23 every 90 days with my Humana Rx Plan.  



kcvet said:


> I use the VA for prescript drugs. I have medicare A and B and a supplement


----------



## kcvet (Dec 10, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> How do you do that when only a VA doctor can prescribe meds to the VA Pharmacy? From what I knew, the VA Pharmacy can not accept prescriptions from an "outside the VA" doctor.
> 
> My four prescription meds cost me $27 each for a 90 supply. With my Humana Rx Plan, I will get three of my prescriptions for a total of $23 for a 90 supply and my forth prescription I will get a 30-day supply for free from a local grocery store. So, instead of paying $108 every 90 days for all of my prescriptions, I will only be paying $23 every 90 days with my Humana Rx Plan.



I have to see the VA doc once a year or no prescrips. most I get from walmarts 4 and 10 program. outta my own pocket. my copays are 8 bucks for a 30 day supply from the VA


----------



## JonK (Dec 16, 2014)

What I wonder is.......how many people have a Retirement/Pension Medical Plan and/or VA Medical and use one of them, but still pay for Medicare each month?

Makes no sense to me.  
I declined Medicare, considering I'm only 20 minutes from the VA. 
I'm not even service-connected, but I get Great service from my Primary Care clinic. I had quadruple heart bypass surgery 4 months ago. No complications.
Had a heart attack 20 months ago. Ambulance had to take me to nearest hospital.
They put 3 stents in an artery. The VA paid the entire bill. I'm covered under a program with lengthy name which I don't recall, but could look it up if anyone's interested.  People living far from VA hospitals should talk with their Social Worker. You may be covered and not have to travel to VA.


----------

